# Force CPU To Switch To Turbo Mode



## fr33bsd (Aug 23, 2021)

Hi,

I am wondering, whether it is possible to switch i.e. Intel Xeon D-1528 (6C/12T, 1.90-2.50GHz) to 2.5GHz to be default. Under Linux I have modified some kernel parameters and I could push all 4 cores of a D-1521 (4C/8T, 2.40-2.70GHz) to 2700 MHz by default.
In FreeBSD *powerd* handles the power saving mechanisms, right?
I recognized the D-1528 reaches by default and constantly 1900MHz, when I just *do not* install _*powerd*_.


----------



## PMc (Aug 23, 2021)

fr33bsd said:


> I recognized the D-1528 reaches by default and constantly 1900MHz, when I just *do not* install _*powerd*_.


Do not run powerd and set `sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq=1901`

It is up to the cpu itself how far above 1900 it wants to go, depending on the specific model, the number of cores in use, the temperature, etc.
Also, if power saving states are not enabled, it will usually not go above the nominal clock. So check for `sysctl dev.cpu.?.cx_lowest`


----------

